
Coinbase’s ETC decision raises eyebrows - saxwell
https://modernconsensus.com/cryptocurrencies/ethereum/coinbase-ethereum-classic-sec/
======
StarTedAtTheBtm
This is interesting, wonder why noone reads it. HN crowd bought at the peak, I
guess; all of HN hates Bitcoin and friends.

